# CW40 Holster



## toyotechwv (Oct 8, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good holster for this gun that doesn't cost 1/4 the price of the gun?


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I have the PM40 and bought the the Mitch Rosen Clipper from Kahr. The cost with shipping was 74.00. I believe they had a Don Hume for about half that price. I really like the Clipper, top quality!!!


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

The Fobus C21-B is under $25 and is what I use for my CW9 which is almost identical size as the CW40. It is a Kydex paddle holster that holds the gun very securely (it has a tension adjustment screw) and is extremely light and comfortable.


----------

